
Medieval Technology Pages - networked
http://scholar.chem.nyu.edu/tekpages/Technology.html
======
amelius
I was baffled by this:

[http://scholar.chem.nyu.edu/tekpages/texts/harncont.html](http://scholar.chem.nyu.edu/tekpages/texts/harncont.html)

> The problem, Lefebvre des Noëttes concluded, was the tendency of the harness
> both to press on the horses's carotid artery and to hamper its breathing
> because of the position of the harness on the neck. Indeed, Jerome
> Carcopino, the archaeologist and historian of Rome who wrote the
> introduction to Lefebvre des Noëttes's book, used the word "strangulation"
> to describe this situation.

~~~
mirimir
One does wonder how people could have strangled horses for centuries, without
figuring out the breast strap or shoulder yoke.

I mean, try carrying a backpack with a strap around your neck.

~~~
valesco
They used it for light loads, and used oxen for heavier loads. Both weren't
used at their maximum pulling capacity. (this is in the article)

~~~
mirimir
I did read that.

And they also strangled oxen.

It just doesn't make sense.

